# FIRST PCN!!



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well "apparently" I was in a bus lane. £130 but halved if promptly paid. Personally, I don't know how they can prove it. Inconspicuous.










A few Autumnals, as well.


















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

So inconspicuous, how could they possibly have seen you?

That tree looks so great against your car.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

so were you or not :?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like a yellow cab in the bus lane 

Love the second pic though.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

aquazi said:


> Looks like a yellow cab in the bus lane
> 
> Love the second pic though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


I've thought that was the new Chinese cabs of yours...oh no I'm sorry they are black!!

Were you parked there or only in transit?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It is,just taken from a different angle :lol:


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like your hazards are on. Are you sure you didn't break down :mrgreen:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately the streets round there are full of massive pot holes so it's likely that I went round one and then found myself in the lane. I tend to use bus lanes a lot during the times when you can use them, as most people don't bother. The other problem though with that road is that the stipulated times change from one bit to the other all the time. And the buses use the car lanes. It's hateful, really. I paid them but they have also filled in the pot-holes, in fact within 24 hours of being notified, to their credit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sure that cyclist swerved in front of you, forcing you into the bus lane as you braked & avoided them...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

leopard said:


> It is,just taken from a different angle :lol:


Yep we're on the same page!!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Samoa, that's exactly what happened.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Was that taken recently Sherry? Are you still driving around with the roof down? Good stuff!!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Unless it was on a Sunday suggest you reset your clock.

Looks pretty much standard bus lane times to me, morning and evening peaks???


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bus lane usage times change constantly as you travel down roads such as that one. It's a nightmare, especially as I thought I had sussed where all the cameras are. Many are 100 percent unusable 24/7. Then suddenly it's OK. And then only after 4. It's called TfL and it sucks.

Mr R, it was a few weeks ago. The weather's been barmy down the smoke. I guess it's snowing in Scotland now or something? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Had they changed the clocks from BST to GMT?

You were driving down there within the hour before/after the bus lane restrictions.... :wink:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Have you framed this at home yet?

Only way you could better it is to drive in reverse, wave when it flashes with one hand & be applying lippie with the other

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I may yet have it framed. I should ask the council. They must be good for something!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

